# Alternative to alcohol



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Neither my W nor I drink and I don't envisage starting to do so now but it is possible that my W might chance a drink at a social event. Possible but not highly likely. I have read here on TAM some posters advocating that a small amount of alcohol such as two glasses of wine can get a woman relaxed for sexual adventure. 

Are there any other legal relaxants out there that may act as an alternative to alcohol?


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Dong Quai
It increases levels of estrogen which is needed for a strong libido, improves blood flow around the body and into the sex organs, fights stress and anxiety and lifts mood and relieves symptoms of the menopause and PMS.

Avena Sativa

Avena Sativa helps to boost testosterone levels and also calms the mind and relaxes the body which leads to enhanced sensitivity in the sex organs.

Ginkgo Biloba

Ginkgo increases blood flow throughout the body and into the sex organs.

Schisandra

Schisandra dramatically improves blood flow to the pelvic region and sex organs.

Damiana Extract

Damiana relaxes the mind and body and brings on a feeling of mild euphoria which leads to better sexual satisfaction. 

I take a mixture of several of these every day. Just got to figure out what works for her. Good luck!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Kava


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kava is risky due to side effects. Add 5HTP to the list.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Mmmmm... chocolate...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

A full body oily massage.... with a happy ending of course!


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks folks I'll do a bit of research on the items you have suggested. It will be interesting to see do any of these work.


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

lonesomegra said:


> Neither my W nor I drink and I don't envisage starting to do so now but it is possible that my W might chance a drink at a social event. Possible but not highly likely. I have read here on TAM some posters advocating that a small amount of alcohol such as two glasses of wine can get a woman relaxed for sexual adventure.
> 
> Are there any other legal relaxants out there that may act as an alternative to alcohol?


I actually had a discussion with my wife this morning about this. Unlike you, I'm coming at it from a different angle....... My wife loves a few glasses of wine at the weekend. Most women who do become a bit more horny, as far as I know. It seems to work the opposite way for me, unfortunately!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have heard from many different sources that marijuana has this effect on females. My wife could take it or leave it.

One of my best friends had a girlfriend. The GF's mother would only have sex with her husband if she was high. The GF was constantly coming to me and some of my friends looking for weed for her Mom.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Grass. Yes. I am always horny as a jack mule when I am high. 

Mushrooms after a couple of hours. It's a fun night aside from the sex, too. Bonus!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Rohypnol


----------

